# War Tires



## JO BO (Dec 25, 2021)

Nice pair of war tires with tubes. Odd size 26X2. Cashiers check or postal money order. Shipping must include insurance and actual cost. 
Very soft ...great display tires.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 4, 2022)

Neat!  Maybe the 2 vs. 2.125 width was to save an extra smidge of rubber? There's probably a period trade journal article  that explains it all...


----------

